# [SOLVED] John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking



## JohnnyB54 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello folks, 

My John Deere LT 133 (Kohler 13 HP) took a bit of a spill on a steep hill. The engine has been knocking ever since. The engine quit immediately when it tipped due to a shut off switch built into the seat. Does anyone have an educated guess on what may be causing the knocking sound and where to go from this point? I'd like to fix it myself, of course. Here is a link to the movies of the LT 133. It may take a couple of minutes to load so please be patient. In advance, thank you very much!

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Hi and welcome to TSF

Sounds like you a bad valve tick. Remove valve cover and adjust the valves.

Enter your engine model to find the manual, for the valve adjustment:

Kohler Engines: Owners and Service Manuals: Manuals and Maintenance

Remember never cut across a hill, cut up and down.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Can't play the vid.....I don't have Quick Time. 

From the description of the incident, it sounds like oil has seeped into the cylinder. The mower should have been uprighted and allowed to sit overnight before attempting to start. 

Make sure the oil level is correct......even a slightly low oil level will cause a 'tick' in some Kohler engines.


----------



## JohnnyB54 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Thanks for the replies! I'll start with these and let you know how things turn out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Let us know what you find out. That is not a knock, that is tick you are hearing and it coming from the area of the valve cover, I listen to it.

BG


----------



## JohnnyB54 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

I am getting a manual as we speak so I don't screw anything up...much. I will let you know what happens. At this point I do have the valve cover off and I can rotate the engine so one rod is all the way in and the other all the way out and there does seem to be some slight play in the rods and maybe a tad in the rockers as well. I just want to be sure I have them adjusted properly before I button it back up.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Get the manual before you tackle the adjustment. I don't know what they are.

BG


----------



## JohnnyB54 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Ok, it's been a few weeks but here are the results. Before I say anything else I want to give a big THANK YOU for all the advice I was given here. It was good advice. Originally I had posted regarding an engine knocking noise that I was sure started as the result of rolling the tractor onto its side while going up a very steep hill. I posted a movie of the engine running and Basementgeek was 100% correct when he said "...that is not a knock, that is tick you are hearing..." It was indeed a tick, not a knock, which makes a big difference. Local JD dealer basically wanted me to bring the machine in so they could put a new engine in it. I thought, "not so fast." I did a little more digging and narrowed it down to the lifters. I ordered them and basically took the engine off the tractor and went in from the bottom of the engine to get at the lifters (short version). In all, it took about 3 - 3 1/2 hours and now it runs as smooth as silk. No new engine. Total cost was about $35 including new oil and filter. Thank God for forums and people who are willing to give solid dependable advice.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere LT 133 Engine Knocking*

Glad you got it sorted out OK. You know cutting across a hill, instead of up and down a hill may have starved the engine of oil. Did that happen? No clue.

I will marked this solved.

BG


----------



## JohnnyB54 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, here's the final word. We finally had the time to dig into it and it was the hydraulic lifters. Bought them at the local JD dealer, I think they were about $25 for the pair. We took the engine off the tractor, got some oil on a couple of things, and had to go in through the bottom to more easily get at the lifters. After removing the old and installing the new and putting everything back together it runs as smooth as ever. I really appreciate the advice that was given in this forum because it was helpful. Saved us a lot of money too. Many thanks!


----------

